# Trapping gun



## hf4l (Sep 7, 2012)

What do you think about using a .17HMR on the trapline?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it would be nice for making little holes, but the problem with them is going to be penetration, and cost. The HMR is just a bit of overkill. Use a 22LR with shorts, they'll enter the brain cavity, humainly incapacitate and dispatch the animal with less damage then the 17hmr and for a lot less. they aren't giving the HMR ammo away. j

That being said, if the HMR is all you've got, then use it. It will do the job just fine.

xdeano


----------

